# Fox Breaks Up Fox Sports South Regional Network



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Fox Breaks Up Fox Sports South Regional Network


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Interesting news indeed.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

Any idea what this means for D* as far as the Sports Pak? Is it reasonable to assume that they will be adding these channels (when they come online) and putting them in the Sports Pack for nationwide viewing....?


----------



## mike_84 (Oct 6, 2008)

This is cool to see a FSN Tennessee channel, it will be great to get better coverage of the Vols. 

However I'm pretty sure this channel will not show the Braves games on wednesday nights, as it did on FSN South this year. Thank god the majority of the games are on SportSouth. I also wonder if this will cancel from showing the games on Peachtree tv on D* (even though TN is a Braves territory), I don't want to be stuck with the Reds games. I don't have the sports pack or MLB EI.

I take it that FSN South will just be for every state that it currently has, minus Tennessee and the Carolinas?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For cable markets it just means a new feed has to be established in the different areas perhaps... but for satellite it means another channel that has to have carriage negotiated since satellite would have to carry both on a conus beam and then add configuration info to subscriber accounts to route the appropriate feed to the appropriate market.

Could be smooth or a mess.


----------



## Randal Graves (Nov 6, 2007)

mike_84 said:


> This is cool to see a FSN Tennessee channel, it will be great to get better coverage of the Vols.
> 
> *However I'm pretty sure this channel will not show the Braves games on wednesday nights, as it did on FSN South this year*. Thank god the majority of the games are on SportSouth. I also wonder if this will cancel from showing the games on Peachtree tv on D* (even though TN is a Braves territory), I don't want to be stuck with the Reds games. I don't have the sports pack or MLB EI.
> 
> I take it that FSN South will just be for every state that it currently has, minus Tennessee and the Carolinas?


I seriously doubt that just because the channel is re-named FS Tennessee it automatically will stop carrying Braves games. Same thing with FS Carolinas.

As you said yourself, Tennessee is a Braves territory. And there is also a little thing called a contract. I haven't read anything about the Braves broadcasting contracts changing.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It appears that the FS Tennessee channel is already online via DirecTV.
I was watching some of the Magic @ Grizzlies NBA game on channel 648-1 a few minutes ago.
During a commercial break,one of the ads that aired was from FSN.
The ad contained a male voice that said,"Thank you for watching Fox Sports Tennessee".During that ad,it showed what appears to be the "FS Tennessee" logo.Nothing else was shown during the airing of that ad.
According to the channel guide info,channel 648-1 is listed as FSN South Alternate HD.
The same HD feed for the game is also airing on channel 754-1,from the NBA League Pass channels.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> It appears that the FS Tennessee channel is already online via DirecTV.
> I was watching some of the Magic @ Grizzlies NBA game on channel 648-1 a few minutes ago.
> During a commercial break,one of the ads that aired was from FSN.
> The ad contained a male voice that said,"Thank you for watching Fox Sports Tennessee".During that ad,it showed what appears to be the "FS Tennessee" logo.Nothing else was shown during the airing of that ad.
> ...


Another ad aired on channel 648-1 a few minutes ago that said,"Welcome to Fox Sports Tennessee,home of your Memphis Grizzlies" during the last commercial break.
Similar to the previous ad,it contained a male voice,with the "FS Tennessee" logo.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I didn't see anywhere in the article where it says when this will actually happen.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> I didn't see anywhere in the article where it says when this will actually happen.


I didn't see a timetable listed in the article either,but the FSN South Alt. HD channel on DirecTV has been running ads during the Magic @ Grizzlies game all evening,using the FS Tennessee brand name on them.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I wouldn't assume anything for DirecTV being different. They had alternate feeds anyway regionally. This is just branding by FSN. So, they had a feed for the Griz game but FSN is now just saying "FSN Tennessee" on that feed.

I would expect the live games to be treated like an alternate RSN for quite some time. Depends on how much they fracture the actual programming. FSN has been doing this for quite some time in other areas like Wisconsin and much earlier Arizona.


----------



## Cpt Guavaberry (Oct 16, 2007)

Will I be able to watch more NHL hockey on the Sports Pak channels from Atlanta??? Oh wait, all but the Thrashers are blocked out anyway. Only dreaming... sorry!:nono2:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

You live in Atlanta and the Thrashers games on FSS (or whatever RSN carries them) is blacked out in Atlanta? Something is wrong as that should be your own RSN that should never be blacked out for you.


----------



## mike_84 (Oct 6, 2008)

I hate to bring this thread back up, but I've been wanting to mention this. I've noticed on the commercials during the Predator games, that FSN Tennessee will be showing Cincinnati Reds games this year.

And when the Predators game was on, the Thrashers game was blacked out on Sportsouth. I just hope that isn't a sign for things to come later this year. However Sportsouth has 3 Braves spring training games with the 1st one later today, so just have to wait and see.

But I do remember last year DirecTV showed some Reds games on a alternate channel, and the Braves game wasn't blacked out.

*Edit:* Yesterday and today's Braves games wasn't blackout on Sportsouth for me.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

FSN Tennessee = no away STL Cardinals games in HD


----------



## Randal Graves (Nov 6, 2007)

leww37334 said:


> FSN Tennessee = no away STL Cardinals games in HD


So what? I would just be glad to have the games at all.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

My guess is this next season when NCAA basketball and football start back up we will have people in Tennessee complaining alot about the ACC being gone especially for NCAA basketball.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Randal Graves said:


> So what? I would just be glad to have the games at all.


Spring for MLB EI and you would already have been watching them.

BTW here is Directv's response:

*Due to limited satellite capacity, only select games shown on your Regional Sports Network (RSN) will be broadcast in HD. We understand the importance of being able to receive these in HD and apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Rest assured that we are working hard to expand and provide as many RSN HD game offerings as possible and have recently launched new satellites, which will enable us to bring you more HD RSN game coverage. *


----------

